# Moving To Ottawa from Dubai



## sakeena fazal (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey guys, 

I am born and raised in dubai while My hubby is from canada, since our wedding we have lived in dubai but now we have decided to move back to ottawa this summer inshallah.
We are a in a bit of confusion as to which relocating company we should select to move all our stuff back. We have no electronics as such but only two chandeliers (dont know if they will work there). and the rest will be our furniture and clothes.
Can anyone suggest e any movers, heard a lot about the bad movers online as well. please suggest me only if you have personally used them
Thanks.


----------



## kamran (Mar 4, 2011)

you can use an airline cargo company like emirates or lufthansa. hire some local people to pack it the way you like drop it off and when it arrives in ottawa you can hire local guys there to pick it up and unpack it for you.


----------

